# Die cut Stickers, Info



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Guys. I know this aint the place to learn about stickers, But im sure in the vast knowledge of our forum, someone might guide me to a good article. 
I want to know what i need to have a sticker making setup, that can do die cut wierd shaped, multi colour vinyl stickers for outdoor use. 

Looked at Vinyl cutters. Theyre close. I like the cutting abilities. Say i wanted to do an outline of a cougar for a school. This machine can do it. BUT say i wanted 5 colours in teh design of the cougar. What do i need? IM a newbie, and i've had a tough time getting the info im looking for.
If you could direct me to a site, or article, I would be thankful.
Thanks Guys and gals!

Andrew


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You are looking for a print and cut system in a cad cut machine. You could layer vinyl for different colors but 5 is a bunch of layers and you wouldnt want to do multiples. Manufactures are Suma, Ioline, Graphtec, Roland, there are others but that should get you started in research. Be prepared for sticker shock!


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah, they're expensive!!!

but, investing in a vinyl cutter and doing simpler designs to start isn't a bad idea. there's a lot you can do with a plotter (like make shirts!).

you can check out signoutletstore.com- they have both kinds of cutters i believe. nice people, too.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

so something like this would print multi coloured designs and cut them?
seems to be a bit flaky, only 700$ 
http://www.thepaperranch.com/shopexd.asp?id=205&bc=no


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

ffokazak said:


> so something like this would print multi coloured designs and cut them?
> seems to be a bit flaky, only 700$
> http://www.thepaperranch.com/shopexd.asp?id=205&bc=no


No that machine is a cutter only. Roland made a machine you find on Ebay sometimes that printed and cut all from the same machine. They are expensive to buy and do big orders with. For a dozen or 2 theyre ok to have though. A cutter is, in my opinion, the best way to start. You have more than just tshirts in your arsenal with one. Tshirts, diecut stickers, banners, store fronts and entry doors, vehicle lettering, "Forsalle" signs. The list is only as short as YOU want it to be. Ive had mine for just over a year and not only made my investment back but tripled it. I do have to admit, being nead D.C. and all the military bases, plus knowing the owner of the largest paintball deal in the area hasnt hurt. Oh yeah, the most effort I put into making sales was doing a little online forum name dropping and going to play paintball, things I was already doing. The tshirts were an after thought for me. And just like me sticker/banner side, Im taking my time, learning some tricks and such and soon enough larger orders will roll in. Just remember, Dont rush into any big dollar purchase. Google the hell out of any item youre interested in.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I found a Roland pc-60 cutter/ printer for 1900$ canadian. 
Why is it only profitable of short runs?
Does the cost increase with higher runs of stickers?
"They are expensive to buy and do big orders with"
If you could explain this, that'd be great.
Thanks Hammered!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

ffokazak said:


> I found a Roland pc-60 cutter/ printer for 1900$ canadian.
> Why is it only profitable of short runs?
> Does the cost increase with higher runs of stickers?
> "They are expensive to buy and do big orders with"
> ...


Yep...that is the older Roland I was thinking about... Be careful on e-bay with this unit...I encountered a large scam going on with this machine about a year ago. I notified e-bay about it and talked with some folks who had won auctions but never got the gear. I am not sure what inks it uses or outdoor colorfastness without a laminate.


----------



## jkonen (Aug 11, 2006)

Go to www.signs101.com. There are a lot of knowledge there. I just got into the whole vinyl thing myself and decided to just start out with a cutter. I got the Roland GX400. I will invest in a nice printer later down the road. Most of the guys that I have talked to that have done this for years prefer to use one machine for printing and another for cutting. You can contour cut your stickers with registration marks. Good luck and shoot me an email if you have any questions. I may not be a pro yet but I have done so much research on this I feel like my head is going to explode!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Most high end shops that do die cut stickers would not take the time to print in one machine and then cut in another machine. The shops that pump these stickers out by the 1000's print and cut on very large format high end equipment. Time is money!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The Stika machine referenced in the earlier post does have a manual registartion for contour cutting around printed images. However, you would have to print the sticker media with registartion points on an inkjet printer or whatever is recommended for your sticker media. This machine should only be considered for smaller runs, however the GX-24 with the automatic registartion might be an option for larger runs. Also, there are many schools of thought on whether two separate units or one all in one unit is better for print & cut. Some shops prefer the all in one so they can print & cut without having to move the media or babysit the machine, however other shops prefer two separate units so they do not have to tie up one machine by waiting on drying times.


----------

